# Related illnesses?



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

This week's "Parade" has an interesting article on autoimmune disorders (MS, IBS, lupus, rheumatoid arthritis or RA, etc.). It is noting that, until recently, the diseases were treated as separate conditions. Quoting, "But scientists have come to see them as related. In all of them, the immune system attacks the cells, tissues or organs it normally protects. Most also are predominant among women, perhaps because of the effects of female hormones."Any thoughts on this, Susan?Evie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:Any thoughts on this, Susan?


Not with relation to M.E./CFS or Fibro really, Evie, as neither are autoimmune diseases.I know some people call Fibro an auto-immune disorder, which really puzzles me; if that were the case, auto-immune panel blood tests would show abnormalities over time, and immuno-suppressants could be used to halt the condition or alleviate symptoms.


> quote:Fibromyalgia has not been identified as an autoimmune disorder itself. However, it is well known that it often accompanies other endocrine and rheumatic autoimmune disorders. ...it is also characterized by the total absence of any definable patho-physiologic or laboratory abnormality, even under that most intense scrutiny.


 http://www.aarda.org./patient_information.php Some general info on autoimmune disorders: http://www.niaid.nih.gov/publications/auto...xtonly.htm#what I don't really know enough about it to comment further Evie, I have no medical training. I'm curious as to why Parade would call IBS an autoimmune disorder. Maybe they meant IBD?Maybe I misunderstood your question?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not sure why they referred to FMS as an autoimmune disorder either, but I am curious as to how many of us who have FMS also have some of these other illnesses as well? In other words, how many of us only have FMS but not IBS, for example? I find it interesting that a link among all of these illnesses is being established, even if FMS isn't considered an autoimmune disease, because it appears to be related to the other illnesses and because several of these illnesses often occur in the same patient, so if a common cause can be found, wouldn't that open the doorway to better treatments, regardless of the nature of the illness? I also think it's very possible that FMS may be identified as an autoimmune illness in the future. The article also refers to IBS as an autoimmune disorder, but it's my understanding that it is more of a neurological dysfunction of the communication between the brain and the gut... a functional disorder. Perhaps the reporter didn't research the definition of autoimmune?In any event, I am intrigued by the research as I believe it will eventually turn up a common link between FMS and other illnesses, and thereby provide us with better treatments.Evie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is good to hear that these are starting to be looked at as possible different expressions of the same disorder. As you know, there is evidence that poor brain blood circulation plays a part in many of them, including our "beloved" IBS.Since flavonoids, which increase that circulation, have played such a key role in my recovery--as well as others with ADD, FMS and CFS--I am encouraged to hear that Dr. Jim Joseph of Tufts University is studying their effects on brain disorders. Hopefully, these people will all talk to each other in the end.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: Hopefully, these people will all talk to each other in the end.


This is a really good point. Anybody ever seen Lorenzo's Oil? I know I know it's just a movie (based on a true story), but the part where they put all the experts in the same room and force them to discuss all their pertinent research was brilliant! I wonder if we could do that with all the "experts" on all these other disorders and see what they come up with.


----------

